# Titusville, FL-Golden Boy in Kill Shelter-HURRY



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Contact:
North Animal Care Center (NACC)
2605 Flake Road
Titusville, FL 32796
321-264-5119

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL296.html

Please cross post -- do not post on Craig's List.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL296.html
This poor boy only has until today. They say he has seizures but we think he's just scared.
Please….can someone help him? He's still young and so very sweet.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh,this does sound as urgent as can be....Hope there's someone watching over that poor boy and he gets saved!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen, did you email the Florida rescues for him?? Poor baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

No I didn't email them yet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, the link only goes to the shelters main page, can you copy and past the whole link from the address bar while you are viewing his page?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh it's so hard to look at all those animals who once had a home and now don't for whatever reason.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Here is the link to all of the dogs. I don't see him on here, but wouldn't assume that he was saved. Maybe they just haven't put him on yet.

Pet Search Results: Adoptable dog Pets in Titusville, FL: Petfinder


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mylissyk
> 
> Here is the link to all of the dogs. I don't see him on here, but wouldn't assume that he was saved. Maybe they just haven't put him on yet.
> 
> Pet Search Results: Adoptable dog Pets in Titusville, FL: Petfinder


 
That's why I asked, I didn't see him. Where did you see him/find out about him? 

I did email the FL rescues, but they probably need his ID number for the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk
Thank you so much for emlg. the rescues. 
I looked at the email again and missed this
*His # A554697
He came to shelter on Aug. 16th.*
It did not give a petfinder link for him though.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Has he been saved or is he still there???


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A contact I know in Fl rescue said the message been forwarded to the rescues that cover the area, so they are aware of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Thank you so much for caring about him!
Just got an email that he has been adopted by a nice couple!!
Thank God!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mylissyk
> 
> Thank you so much for caring about him!
> Just got an email that he has been adopted by a nice couple!!
> Thank God!!!


That's awesome.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Mylissyk
> 
> Thank you so much for caring about him!
> Just got an email that he has been adopted by a nice couple!!
> Thank God!!!


YES!!!!!What a great news!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

great news!! im in Orlando and was going to inquire about him if he was available still. glad he is safe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakleysmommy*

Oakleysmommy

It wouldn't hurt to inquire and make sure he was adopted!
I always worry that "What IF, the people return him to the shelter!"


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome news


----------

